# Fanxin Timer



## CornerCutter (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi guys,

I got this timer for christmas this past year and it works great but I'm not sure how to use it completely. Does anybody have this timer or know how to save times or use the different features?:confused: I only know how use the power and restart buttons. 

 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## cubeguy2004 (Apr 19, 2016)

its kinda hard to explain but it looks the same a speedstack so google how to use a speedstack timer


----------



## Drad (Apr 19, 2016)

CornerCutter said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got this timer for christmas this past year and it works great but I'm not sure how to use it completely. Does anybody have this timer or know how to save times or use the different features?:confused: I only know how use the power and restart buttons.
> 
> ...


I think that you should just play around with it or just google it.


----------

